# Fake or real?



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

I'm pretty new to the bodybuilding cycle. I've been lifting for about 15 years now but I decided to go on a cycle a year ago. Everything was good through domx. But I cannot find them any longer so I went and used anabolic Anarchy. Their gear look good I am using the test e 400, this cycle but I'm halfway through my 15-week cycle and I'm questioning the real or fake this of it does anybody have any advice if they have good product. I'm not getting the aggression or the pumps and everything out of I did of the last year ? I did my research on them and they looked good for a domestic decent butt I'm not sure.
And if they do have bad reviews does anybody know of a good domestic


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2016)

why dont you go get bloods..Nobody knows u, why would anyone give you a source?


----------



## Bigmike (May 3, 2016)

Jzrzz82 said:


> I'm pretty new to the bodybuilding cycle. I've been lifting for about 15 years now but I decided to go on a cycle a year ago. Everything was good through domx. But I cannot find them any longer so I went and used anabolic Anarchy. Their gear look good I am using the test e 400, this cycle but I'm halfway through my 15-week cycle and I'm questioning the real or fake this of it does anybody have any advice if they have good product. I'm not getting the aggression or the pumps and everything out of I did of the last year ? I did my research on them and they looked good for a domestic decent butt I'm not sure.
> And if they do have bad reviews does anybody know of a good domestic



The guy who took the anabolic anarchy lab, drmega I'm guessing you dealt with, is bad news unless your in a pinch and need pharma odds and ends.

You must have found him on eroids, check out how he got caught paying people for fake reviews, paying eroids to be on their board, and paying the regulars of a couple other boards to help push his stuff.


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

Yeah I'm totally convinced it's fake gear what's I'm just mad because domix was a lot better but they're not around anymore


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

Is there actually a place to go to find actually a good company


----------



## Dex (May 3, 2016)

Yes, get bloods done. This is your second cycle and should know this. How much are you taking of the test 400? If you are taking more than 500mg/wk and not feeling or noticing results after 8 weeks, it could be fake or under dosed. How does their gear look good anyway? Does it have pretty labels.


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

Yeah I'm going to get Bloods done this week. Leather gear looks good it looks legit doesn't look like you know crappy stuff it's all fancy labeling everything. Yeah I'm taking for my second cycle and going straight test at eight hundred a week so 2 milligrams a week of hitting


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

Are used Heisenberg the last time and I took half that I was taking 500 a week and felt way different and seeing a lot better results


----------



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2016)

I heard a lot of good things about aap... But then again it was on asf and I guess they could have been paid off like stated before.


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

Yeah I'm not happy with any of the product I just started the Winnie I got from them to Midway through my cycle and I'll let you know how that goes


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2016)

Just try every site that comes on Google. Make sure u type in "real steroids"  

You'll find one eventually.


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

Hey I wasn't asking for anybody to be a dick I was asking for actual real advice. I did my reviews so what if somebody had a bad choice


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2016)

I wasn't being a dick. I was being serious. U have to make sure u type in "real" or "legit"  

Google is tricky


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Hardpr (May 3, 2016)

thats exactly how i found tiller labs. 





ECKSRATED said:


> Just try every site that comes on Google. Make sure u type in "real steroids"
> 
> You'll find one eventually.


----------



## mickems (May 3, 2016)

Jzrzz82 said:


> Yeah I'm not happy with any of the product I just started the Winnie I got from them to Midway through my cycle and I'll let you know how that goes



so you possibly got fake test but you're gonna go ahead and try the Winnie? why not listen to everyone saying, get blood work done. if it shows you got ripped off, why do more stuff or even finish the bunk cycle? research and a teachable mind are in order.


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 3, 2016)

I agree thanks


----------



## Bigmike (May 3, 2016)

Tiller labs is great, I try to keep my distance from. The zeta cartel tho


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 4, 2016)

The title of this thread, "fake or real", is grossly misleading. 

This should be a thread about tits


----------



## Jzrzz82 (May 4, 2016)

Well I'm so I just want to say that I'm new to this so I wanted to know if the stuff I was taking was real or fake or if anybody knew anything about it I'm just trying to actually ask advice so I can get some knowledge into what we are doing


----------



## stonetag (May 4, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> The title of this thread, "fake or real", is grossly misleading.
> 
> This should be a thread about tits



One vote for "real" GK.


----------



## tunafisherman (May 4, 2016)

yawn...go find tillacle


----------



## gh0st (May 4, 2016)

Bro, why dont you go to the big source boards. Its not to hard to figure out who's who. Takes about two hours of reading thru threads on pro m for example and you will know who is legit and who isnt. There is like 3 completly solid labs over there right now that dont have a sinlge negative review! There are no sources on this board...i dont get why guys just join a board to source check and expect everyone to throw them the names of legit labs.....your opening up your self to be targeted by scammers


----------



## Helloxy (May 4, 2016)

i can show you the right direction


----------



## tunafisherman (May 4, 2016)

Helloxy said:


> i can show you the right direction



here's the 3 post wonder...trust him!


----------



## gh0st (May 4, 2016)

no no no trust me. i got the hook up. i catch all the big fish. dont listen to tuna


----------



## Kuankung (May 9, 2016)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Revelations (May 24, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> here's the 3 post wonder...trust him!



Almost pissed my pants laughing at this one


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 26, 2016)

Hit or miss.


----------

